# How do Berkline HT chairs compare to Palliser?



## technimac

We were at Sears the other day and they had floor models of both Berkline and Palliser HT seating, and only in fabric and the mid-line leather finish (yuck). :huh: 
It was hard for us to figure out exactly how one would be better than the other. :wits-end: 
Especially considering that we want the softest (buttery) leather possible in whatever we order (I know the softest leather also stains the easiest, but comfort is still #1 and a darker color doesn't show the stains as easily as lighter colors). 
Has anyone had experience with HT seats, from either (or both) of these manufacturers, made with top-quality leather? 
Of course, there are other considerations, but that was first (along with price). :spend: 
Also important would be: ease of use, overall comfort and build/component quality.
Cheers, Bruce


----------



## RSH

Bruce,

The Palliser has some very nice seats. I really liked them when I tried them a couple of time. I still firmly belive that the Berkline represents a better bang for the buck. Their warranty is the best in the industry. The Berklines are very well known for their comfort. You have large cover selection (including buttery soft top grade leathers) as well as additional options like power recline, factory installed buttkickers, lighted cup holders, aluminum cup holder inserts.


----------



## Guest

We carry both brands, Palliser and Berkline, along with others. Both make very good home theater seats. What I will tell you is IMO Palliser chairs are more cleaned lined, better tailoring. Framing and suspension is similiar and warranties are same. Palliser gives you more options as far as customizing the chair . Options on wood finishes etc. Berkline is a little limited here.

We sell more Berkline than Palliser and one reason for that is Berkline has a longer selection of product and their items sit softer where Palliser is more like sitting in a luxury sedan ,firm, but comfortable. This is true on most items, but not all. Palliser offers chairs with arms removable or attached which is nice for moving chairs around. The Berkline tend to recline further back than Palliser, however both have true wall huggers at 2- 3" clearance needed.


Jim W.


----------



## RSH

Pallisers uses Aura Bass shakers, which are not the quality of Buttkickers used in Berklines.

Warranty is not the same either:

Pallisers:
Reclining Mechanisms - *Limited lifetime *warranty on parts 

Berkline 
Reclining Mechanisms - *Lifetime* warranty on parts


----------



## Ethan Winer

I hope nobody will mind if I chime in on this. I realize that some here sell reflective chairs, but I feel this is very important information:

In my experience, _all_ reflective seating is a disaster acoustically if the seat is high enough to be behind your head. Which I assume is all of the brands and models. The main problem is comb filtering - a series of peaks and deep nulls caused by early reflections. In the case of a reflecting surface right behind your head, those reflections are very early. The result is poor imaging caused mainly by the skewed response.

For anyone interested, I tested the effects of reflective seating recently, and the results are in the last section of this page on my company's web site:

http://www.realtraps.com/rfz.htm

--Ethan


----------



## Mike P.

Reflective seating is something I never would have thought of. Thanks for the information, Ethan.


----------



## Ethan Winer

Mike P. said:


> Reflective seating is something I never would have thought of. Thanks for the information, Ethan.


I know, and that's why I felt compelled to post. But I should have made it clearer that the problem with reflective seats can be fixed as described in my article. I'm not here to diss any vendor, just relate the facts of acoustics and my personal experience. Anyone here who happens to be near me (Western CT) is most welcome to visit and hear a with/without comparison.

--Ethan


----------



## RSH

Ethan,

I may take you up on the offer one day when I am in your area


----------



## Sonnie

I have edited the posts to reflect a better attitude and clear up any unauthorized advertising... and removed the unnecessary posts which clearly are against our rules. Much of what was posted offers no benefit to the readers.

Let's please keep it civil. 

Thanks :T


----------



## Scuba Diver

I have not settled on any chairs for myself yet. I am very picky about comfort. I tried both of these in several models. I think berkline is better in my opinion. The Palliser I tried had the top grade leather on them. 

I found the Palliser move from the seating position to the sleeping position to easy. The three seating choices of Palliser I had to choose from were terrible for reclined viewing. Unless I was to mount my projector screen on the ceiling. 

The Berkline in my opinion reclined to a position that was much more comfortable for moving viewing. 

Good luck. 
:huh:


----------



## Ethan Winer

RSH said:


> I may take you up on the offer one day when I am in your area


Please do! I love talking about this stuff.

--Ethan


----------



## technimac

I'm back on the search for HT seating.
Never did pull the plug before, but now we're serious about it.
Presently I'm looking for a "couch/loveseat" combo, with the middle couch seat also reclining.
Has anyone had experience with this set?
Comfort, wearability?


----------



## technimac

Forgot to note that we're looking at microfiber, not leather.

We're pretty much convinced that the Palliser _Melrose_ series with their modular seating which makes it easy to configure this. 
Configuration options are shown here:
http://www.furnitureblue.com/images/specs/Melrose_SPECS.pdf


----------



## TypeA

Girl friend revealed my christmas present yesterday, said I have an $800 budget on two recliners. Called Roman of RSH, he's very helpful and patient. Really wanted to get butt-kickers but that puts me way out of budget. Ill pitch in for the shipping and get a pair of model 12003 in brown "bonded leather" ordered end of this week. Cant wait, should look great in my brown livingroom!


----------



## TypeA

Mmmmm, new berklines arrived today! These are really nice chairs, thanks Roman


----------



## RSH

You are very welcome - enjoy!


----------

